# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkotiramo i u 2014.  ;)

## Storma

O bojkotu pročitajte ovdje.

----------


## klaudija

Ne valja link..

----------


## kljucic

a bedadasti forum maknuo ime kršitelja
ne znam kako tomu doskočiti

----------


## spajalica

ah

----------


## spajalica

ne ide

----------


## puntica

Link sada radi  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto, ja ih uvijek bojkotiram, ne samo u tom razdoblju. Vec sam naucila kcer da kad vidi proizvode doticnog proivodjaca da je to bljak!

----------


## Storma

Poziv na bojkot je, jednostavno, poziv. Ne volimo mijenjati navike pa je lakše bojkotirati tjedan dana. Pa dva, tri... nisu ti proizvodi nezamjenjivi.

----------

